# EV Information



## petrovyoung (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for this wiki. I think it contains very useful resource about electric cars and EV conversion. Electric cars are environment friendly.



> Electric cars produce far less green house gas emissions than an ICE car, even when power plant emissions are figured in. Most emissions from electric vehicles come from power plants. It is much easier to clean the emissions of power plants than those of a few million cars. Electricity can also be produced much more cleanly through the use of wind, hydro, solar, and other green technologies.
> Unlike an ICE car who's emissions and efficiency get worse and worse with the age of the car, and electric car will most likely create less and less pollution throughout its life as the source of its electricity improves. Assuming that the emissions of power plants get tighter regulation (or decide to improve of their own accord) and renewable sources grow in prominence not only will an electric car create less emissions than an ICE car to begin with, the gap will continue to widen throughout the life of the car. Installing solar panels on the roof of your home could mean that your electric car has zero emissions whatsoever; that is not even a remote possibility in an ICE car.


This two things make ev car more important for us.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much, I've been trying to research electric power train for a uni project and tbf I thought my brain was going to actually melt.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: EV Information..posting issues*

testing check 1 2


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Battronic truck*

Seen on ebay au.com item no.251801316448. battronic truck. Price seems high ; many still in the States.


----------



## theRoad (Jan 4, 2016)

This is a fantastic resource. I've been wanting to turn my car into an electric car for ages. I think this will really help. Lots to read through.


----------



## Bugrug (Jun 7, 2016)

This has been bookmarked by me. Electric cars are only building steam, (sorry, I couldn't resist) so up to date information as it comes in is a very good thing to have


----------



## jack1090 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks information, very useful


----------



## mdfarzeen (Dec 7, 2017)

Very useful, Thanks for sharing


----------



## TamicaCoria (Feb 22, 2018)

I found it as great information since I was searching for Electric car and info about it. This resource which you have been provided gives me an idea about electric car and EV conversion tool. Thank you so much for lifting this resource.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2019)

*Re: EV Information - Getting Registered and Insurance in PA*

I saw the PA reference in the the Wiki - and it only references a phone call to the DMV.

The hanger here is that the Form and Applying - do not seems to be a guarantee that you will get approved. PA has (extortion level) crazy inspection and stricter then some state registration rules.... soooo....

Has any one here done a conversion in PA and how did the registration go?

2nd - Insurance. I have Home/Auto through State-Farm they have stated that they will not insure a "home" modification. Has insurance been hard to get and what have been the costs?


----------



## dchristianson44 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi, My name is Daniel and I am interested in converting a P1000 step side van to ev. The van weighs 15000lb and is currently powered by a ford v10. I know that heavy trucks are hard, but I think my case is ideal for conversion. The truck travels no more the 50 miles a day, and is parked indoors in a warehouse at night. I can get any wall charger I need. The truck has a manual transmission which I have seen people connect motors right to the transmission input shaft.

I do not know where to start on this, and help with complete systems or conversion companies or any other places to start digging would be great. Thank you for the help.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

dchristianson44 said:


> Hi, My name is Daniel and I am interested in converting a P1000 step side van to ev.


Create your own thread in the All EV Conversions and Builds forum, and then post all your questions and progress there instead of this unrelated thread.

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=2 <-- Click that, should take you where you want to be.


----------



## _Hunter (Jun 19, 2020)

New to the EV space but but check out https://www.aemev.com/

AEM EV has been involved in the Electric cobra jet and Huff Motorsports 201mph dragster


----------

